# What's your current storage situation?



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

I purchased my first handgun last fall after I put my order in for a gunsafe. As it turns out the handgun needed to be hidden until the safe arrived after approximately 7 month wait. I have small children and the safe was a prerequisite. I needed one anyway to store my shotgun which has been on a storage shelf that has so far been to high for the munchkins to climb to. It's locked up now.
For my situation, the first major outlay (at least what I planned to do) was for a safe.


----------



## torotoro (May 9, 2010)

No children here but I use the trigger locks. Midway has several quite reasonably priced.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No children here.

Safe, on my body and nightstand when the girlfriend is home alone while I work at night.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Safe.


----------



## 97baja (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been thinking about a safe as well. It's hidden in a great spot right now, but even my awesome spot still worries me a bit, so I have been emptying the clips, hiding the ammo, and using the lock that came with the gun, and THEN hiding it. So I think I will be getting a safe myself, so I can keep it loaded.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 16 gun safe. In my state if a child gets into my firearms especially a loaded firearm, my butt is in a sling.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have a safe.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a large gun safe.

On each nightstand in the bedroom.

I carry concealed.

No kids at home anymore.

:smt1099


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Got a small v-line mechanical button box that slides under our nightstand.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

No kids but grand kids visit so I keep them locked up when they visit. I have a pistol safe in the bedroom with a key lock and a 10 gun metal cabinet in the basement for the long guns and ammo.


----------

